# River Muskie/Pike



## Jmoses1 (Jul 30, 2007)

First off, this is a wonderful site. Secondly, I landed a 30 inch pike today and it was successfully released. Now to the business...
What type of spot in the river are you looking for to locate larger muskie and northern pike? I've caught a few nice 30+ inch pike and no large muskies. Once you find an area, how long should you work it? I know it depends on size of the area you're fishing but break down small or large. What types of lures in shallower water (The rivers I fish range from 2-10 feet I imagine. What types of lures should I throw this time of year and in the fall and spring? Does color pattern matter that much? I mainly use a fast retrieve or a walk-the-dog technique. Should I slow it down or do anything else? I am very taken away by the thought of landing a legal muskie or some bigger northerns. Any advice is tremendously appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ya i dunno, i usually catch them accidentally and have only seen one muskie(hybrid) and it was only a couple inches long... i didnt think they were common?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> What type of spot in the river are you looking for to locate larger muskie and northern pike? I've caught a few nice 30+ inch pike and no large muskies. Once you find an area, how long should you work it? I know it depends on size of the area you're fishing but break down small or large. What types of lures in shallower water (The rivers I fish range from 2-10 feet I imagine. What types of lures should I throw this time of year and in the fall and spring? Does color pattern matter that much? I mainly use a fast retrieve or a walk-the-dog technique. Should I slow it down or do anything else?


Look for deep water areas, that hold some type of cover (Wood, Weeds, or Rock)

Work the areas until you have covered them completley, then move on. Make a mental note of all follows and hit them later with a different bait.

Top waters are great this time of year, and have a bucktail tied up in case you miss a boil.

Color in my opinion, does not matter. Dark and light is the way I like to think.

Mix up your retreive, fast, slow, medium, start/stop, let the fish tell you what they want.

Good luck :beer:


----------



## Jmoses1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Got any specs on the topwaters waterwolf?


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea, big and noisy.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Got any specs on the topwaters waterwolf?


I like Bucher's (sp?) top Raider.


> Yea, big and noisy.


, it's all that and easy to handle.


----------



## Jmoses1 (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Also look for rock rubble points or humps rising out of deeper water flats for muskies(sunken islands). Dont overlook any backwater areas or bays for pike-concentrate on the entrances to these areas in particular as a lot of fish may just duck in for a look as they are passing by.


----------

